# boston pork butt



## pauley67 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello everyone . First time on the site and a rookie smoker just wondering if injecting the pork butt that I will be smoking tomorrow is the way to go or just the rub.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Pauley! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!

I don't inject my pork, just a light rub, I like the natural flavor of the pork to shine!


----------



## pauley67 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks I will try it with no injection and just put a light rub on it and see how it comes out . I'am looking forward to all the help I can get.


----------



## flash (Aug 16, 2013)

You can do both. Remember, alot of times, more rub, more bark. I put my rub on at night, then again some more before placing on smoker.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

I too am a butt rubber. I don't inject.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 16, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Pauley, and welcome to the forums!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Just ask when you need help and someone here will have the answer.  Good luck with that pork butt...I'll bet you'll like the results without injecting...

Red


----------



## pauley67 (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks and I will seek all the knowledge from all will help and by the way love the picture of rodney


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 16, 2013)

Pork Butt has little flavor in my opinion so i inject as much flavor as possible my liquid of choice is Dr Pepper .Good luck and happy smoking


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 16, 2013)

Dr. Pepper?  Eesh.  

This illustrates the one point that everyone will agree on: it's all a question of preference.  I love the taste that pork takes on when you smoke it with apple and/or cherry.  No need to mask it with injections, IMO.  Particularly if you use a good rub.  Jeff's rub (you can buy the recipe on the site) is a fan favorite.  It's not too tough to find other recipes either.

So try a few different options out and see what you like the best.


----------



## harleysmoke (Aug 17, 2013)

I smoked my 1st pork butt today and I injected it. I found the recipe for the injection along with the rub I used on this site. I must say it was simply amazing! I will be using the injection and rub on every pork butt I do from here on out.


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 17, 2013)

HarleySmoke said:


> I smoked my 1st pork butt today and I injected it. I found the recipe for the injection along with the rub I used on this site. I must say it was simply amazing! I will be using the injection and rub on every pork butt I do from here on out.



It's your first one. What about Chris Lilly's recipe, or the Renowned Mr Brown recipe?  There a LOT of rubs and injections left to try.   You can't stop on the first one!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 17, 2013)

There is no perfect smoke, only the one you enjoy the most today. Although everyday smoking is a perfect day!


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually just use rub generously, but a few weeks ago I injected with peach nectar. It turned out great. I have a pork loin on right now that I injected with peach nectar and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## jp2172 (Aug 17, 2013)

Injecting a thick piece of meat is the best way to insure tenderness and flavor all thru the meat! Miron Mixon,Tuffy Stone all will tell ya the same! You don't have to inject but I think it's crucial on pork butts to inject! If ya do you need to use a sweet with a little heat kinda injection and sprits with apple juice every hour why'll cooking!


----------



## harleysmoke (Aug 17, 2013)

I believe that the injection and rub recipes I found on this site and used today are Chris Lilly's recipes. Experimenting is always fun but when cooking for the wife and kids I always go with what they like. They loved it today.


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 18, 2013)

HarleySmoke said:


> I believe that the injection and rub recipes I found on this site and used today are Chris Lilly's recipes. Experimenting is always fun but when cooking for the wife and kids I always go with what they like. They loved it today.



Good point. Keep mama happy and she keeps buying meat to smoke.


----------

